# Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?



## rocky7 (21. Oktober 2014)

*Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Es gibt ja nun die verschiedene Vorgehensweisen, wie man die  Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auftragen sollte. Da dies bei mir in den  nächsten Tagen auf dem Plan steht, möchte ich hier eure Meinungen dazu  hören.

Tragt ihr die WLP:



Durch einen Punkt in der Mitte
Durch vier Punkte in den Ecken und einen in der Mitte
Durch ein Kreuz über die CPU
Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU, zB. mit einer Checkkarte

auf die CPU auf?


----------



## drebbin (21. Oktober 2014)

Mit einer Spachtel wird die warme Gelid immer schön verteilt


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Hab dafür in meinem Werkzeugkasten extra 2 alte Eintrittskarten vom Strandbad, sind wie Kreditkarten. Eine Zum Wärmeleitpaste verstreichen, die andere, wenn ich ein Notebookgehäuse öffnen muss um die Haken zu lösen. Beinahe mein wichtigstes Computer-Werkzeug neben Schweizer Taschenmesser, 2 Holzstückchen, Feuerzeug und Zewa-Rolle.


----------



## unre4l (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen mit einem Finger, was nicht gerade effizienz ist, da viel an den Fingern haften bleibt. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Wie ich die auftrage? Immer recht schnell damit sich kein Moos zwischen den Fingern bildet.
 [x] _Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU_
 Mit einem selbst gemachten Spachtel


----------



## Stox (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*



> Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU, zB. mit einer Checkkarte


Ist, meiner Meinung nach, immernoch die beste Methode um die WLP überall gescheit hin zu bekommen


----------



## azzih (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Klecks in die Mitte, Kühler druff, fertig. Verteilen tut das der Anpressdruck dann schon.


----------



## Moerli_me (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Verstreichs mit der Checkkarte, hab mir da ein kleineres Stückchen rausgebrochen.
Ich versuchs immer genau so aufzutragen, dass auf jedem Fleckchen Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist, aber trotzdem so dünn und gleichmäßig wie möglich.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

[X] Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU, zB. mit einer Checkkarte


----------



## beren2707 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

[X] Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU, zB. mit einer Checkkarte einem Spatel.

Ist zwar mMn eher eine Glaubensfrage (ob Punkt in der Mitte oder Verstreichen), aber aus Gewohnheit mach ichs eben seit ca. zehn Jahre auf diese Weise.


----------



## rocky7 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Mich überrascht nun allerdings, dass hier so viele "Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU, zB. mit einer Checkkarte" anwenden. Ich habe mir Videos und Meinungen im Netz angeschaut, die dieses etwas verwerfen und davon abgehen. Bei mir steht ein Wechsel der CPU und Wasserkühlung an und aus diesem Grund möchte ich eure Meinung hören. Es wird oft beschrieben, dass es beim gleichmäßigen verteilen, zu Lufteinschlüssen kommen kann. Diese sind ja bekanntlich gar nicht gut. Was meint ihr dazu? Ich hatte für mich nun schon als beste Methode, das "Durch ein Kreuz über die CPU" heraus gefunden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*



> _Checkkarte_


 Kann man das mal in Scheckkarte umwandeln?


> Ist zwar mMn eher eine Glaubensfrage (ob Punkt in der Mitte oder Verstreichen), aber aus Gewohnheit mach ichs eben seit ca. zehn Jahre auf diese Weise.


 Ist zwar richtig, aber mit dem verteilen umgeht man bei einem Dosierungsfehler das herausquellen der Plempe


----------



## Pegasos (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

[X] Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU, zB. mit einer Checkkarte


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Zu erst erwärme ich die gelid GC extrem, dann mache ich viel Punkte auf die CPU, dann wird mit der Spachtel verteilt.


----------



## exowar (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

0.3mm dünne schicht über die gesamte Kontaktfläche verteilen und möglichst den Hautkontakt vermeiden weil die Bestandteile nicht gerade Gesundheitsfördernd sind.


----------



## Keleg (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Wer seine Paste auf dem CPU verschmiert, wird defintiv luftbläschen drin haben. Das hat man bei einem Kreuz z.B. deutlich weniger bis gar nicht und die Paste verteilt sich trotzdem fast über die gesammte Fläche. Aber beim CPU geht es meistens eh nur um die Mitte! 

/edit
Einfach mal eine Glasplatte anstelle eines CPU Kühlers drauf drücken, dann erkennt ihr auch welche Methode die beste ist.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

verstreichen mit einem Filtertip 
Punkt in der Mitte geht aber auch, macht nicht viel Unterschied.
Luftbläschen sind mir noch keine aufgefallen, wie sollen die entstehen?


----------



## Keleg (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Die "entstehen" nicht, sondern diese werden eingeschlossen sobald man den Kühler auf die bereits bestrichene Fläche drückt.


----------



## rocky7 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Hier mal ein guter Vergleich, wie sich die unterschiedlichen Methoden auswirken.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Ich vermute das bei meiner Technik eine ebene Fläche zu spachteln keine Lufteinschlüsse *entstehen. *Sollten richtige Blasen in der Paste *entstehen* hat man definitiv zuviel davon verwendet*.
*Andererseits könnten ja auch bei der Kreuztechnik Stellen ohne Paste bleiben die somit eine Luftschicht als Wärmeüberträger haben. Ausserdem könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Gefahr des rausquellens hier etwas höher ist.


----------



## Digg (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Mir ist das mit Kredikarte oder Spachtel verstreichen zu umständlich. 
Ich schneide mir an einem Einweghandschuh einen Finger ab, zieh den über meinen Zeigefinger, mache einen Klecks WLP auf den IHS und massiere sie schön langsam in die Unebenheiten.


----------



## exowar (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

wenn blasen entstehen ists zu ungleichmäßig oder zu dickflüssig, das stimmt. Aber meinetwegen könnt ihr eure Paste auch als Smiley auftragen.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Oktober 2014)

Punkt in der Mitte

Der Anpressdruck verteilt alles Optimal. Selber mit z.b ner Karte verstreichen führt nur zur Bläschenbildung+zu viel WLP was beides nicht gut für die Wärmeibertagung ist


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Ich mach einen Punkt in die Mitte, 4 Drumherum und dann nochmal 4 versetzt Drumherum. Dann tu ich den Kühler drauf mit leichtem Druck und dreh ihn hin und her, schau mir das WLP-Bild an und setze ihn ggf. nochmals verdreht auf und drehe ihn wieder unter leichtem Druck. Ich schau mir immer erst die verteilte WLP an, bevor ich den Kühler befestige.

Gründe: Es entfallen die Rester, die am Spachtel hängen bleiben, außerdem ist ja das Silizium nicht so groß wie der Headspreader ansich.

So in etwa sieht es dann aus 

|-------------------|
|....................... |
|.......... x.......... |
|...... x ......x ......|
|.. x .....x .......x. |
|...... x...... x ......|
|.......... x ..........|
| .......................|
|-------------------|


----------



## rhalin (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Früher immer mit verteilen mittels Kreditkarte, beim letzten dann mit Klecks in die Mitte.
Keine Unterschiede  bei der Temperaturentwicklung festgestellt.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

[x] Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU, zB. mit einer Checkkarte


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*



unre4l schrieb:


> Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen mit einem Finger, was nicht gerade effizienz ist, da viel an den Fingern haften bleibt. ^^


 
Das total ineffizient, da du an deinen Fingern Fett haften hast, dass du dann mit drauf verstreichst ! 
Finger in Plastikfolie dann klappt auch das. Fett isoliert mehr als es wärme leitet.


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das total ineffizient, da du an deinen Fingern Fett haften hast, dass du dann mit drauf verstreichst !
> Finger in Plastikfolie dann klappt auch das. Fett isoliert mehr als es wärme leitet.


 
Ich kann mich erinnern dass ich einen Test gelesen habe über alternative Wärmeleitpasten. Ich weis nicht ob er von pcgh, tomshardware, tweakpc oder sonst einem war. Auf jeden Fall haben sich in dem Test Nutella und Blend-a-med gut gegen richtige Wärmeleitpasten behaupten können. 

edit: habs gefunden: PCGH in Gefahr! 

pcgh testet alternative Wärmeleitpasten - YouTube


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Kenne den Test ! 

Was hat das jetzt mit Fettfingern als Auftrage mittel zu tun ?


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Es war nicht Nutella, sondern Nivea. Nivea-Creme ist fast pures Fett (ich glaub das Wollfett von irgendeinem Islandschaf oder sowas) und bringt die selben Temps wie die AC MX-2, da kann das bissl Talg an der Fingerkuppe ja ned sooooo schlimm sein 

Wundert mich ja selber ein bissl, weil die Wärmeleitzahl von guter WLP so bei 10 W/mK liegen sollte und Nivea eher in der Gegend eines gut wärmedämmenden Ziegelsteines liegt (0,2). Aber anscheinend is das alles blunzn.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Das mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit stimmt schon, der tatsächliche Effekt ist allerdings massiv abhängig von der Dicke.

Weil so gut wie alles besser als Luft ist und überhaupt nur sehr wenig verwendet wird, funktioniert alles ähnlich gut. Wahrscheinlich wäre der Unterschied selbst ohne WLP eher gering.


----------



## Amon (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*



azzih schrieb:


> Klecks in die Mitte, Kühler druff, fertig. Verteilen tut das der Anpressdruck dann schon.



So mach ich das auch immer.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Oktober 2014)

Ein Punkt auf die Mitte, abpressen und das was eventuell zu viel ist wegwischen, falls es wie ein zweite Sintflut ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*



> Es war nicht Nutella, sondern Nivea. Nivea-Creme


 Egal macht beides Dick. Ich verstreiche nur mit einem Hilfsmittel aber Blasen hatte ich noch nie, weder am Finger noch auf der CPU


----------



## Fried_Knight (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Mit einem ungepuderten Gummihandschuh. 
Erst einen erbsengroßen Klecks auf die Mitte und dann mit dem Finger verteilen.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Mit einer Heißluftpistole und einem Spachtel 

CPU erhitzen, ein tropfen Gelid Extrem auf die Mitte und dann diesen mit dem Spachtel verteilen


----------



## Klutten (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Für solche Zwecke gibt es auch edles Spezialwerkzeug. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Ich persönlich mach einfach nur einen Klecks in die Mitte, hatte damit noch nie Probleme


----------



## Exception (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Ich verstreiche die WLP mit einer Scheckkarte oder einem dünnen Kartonstreifen. Wie man im Video sieht, verteilt sich die Paste bei der Klecksmethode nicht gerade optimal. Speziell die MX-2 würde mir wegen der Zähigkeit Sorgen bereiten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Es war nicht Nutella, sondern Nivea. Nivea-Creme ist fast pures Fett (ich glaub das Wollfett von irgendeinem Islandschaf oder sowas) und bringt die selben Temps wie die AC MX-2, da kann das bissl Talg an der Fingerkuppe ja ned sooooo schlimm sein
> 
> Wundert mich ja selber ein bissl, weil die Wärmeleitzahl von guter WLP so bei 10 W/mK liegen sollte und Nivea eher in der Gegend eines gut wärmedämmenden Ziegelsteines liegt (0,2). Aber anscheinend is das alles blunzn.


 
Kleiner Auszug aus den ausführlichen Tests eines seriösen Print-Magazins (PCGH 06/2012):

Arctic Cooling MX-2: 68,3 °C (Test 03/2012)
Rabe Spreewälder Tomaten Ketchup: 74,8 °C
(schlechteste Wärmeleitpaste aus 03/12: 75,8 °C)
Beiersdorf Nivea Creme: 76,3 °C
Colgate Dentagard: 79,7 °C

Blend-A-Med und Nutella (*notier*) wurden nicht getestet, da haben wir wohl eine schwerwiegende Lücke in der Wärmeleitmittel-Marktübersicht. 


Bezüglich der Auftragung:
Den Ketchup habe ich seinerzeit nur plattgedrückt, weil er sich einfach nicht dünn verstreichen lässt. Sonst tragen wir für Kühlertests eine gleichmäßige, dünne Schicht auf. Temperaturvorteile werden dafür nur selten gemessen, aber es ist die gängige Methode und erleichtert eine gleichmäßige Dosierung. Für andere Testaufbauten reicht auch ein kleiner Klecks in der Mitte. Den Rest erledigt der hohe Anpressdruck der Kühler. Dieser geht weit über das im verlinkten Glasscheiben-Video hinaus. Intel spezifiert beispielsweise für den Sockel 2011 bis zu 400 N.


----------



## taks (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

[x] Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU

Einen Klecks in die Mitte und dann mit dem Finger verteilen. Geht zwar schlecht zum abwaschen, aber bin zu faul um einen Spachtel oder eine Karte zu nehmen.
Hat bis jetzt auch immer funktioniert.

Und nur 6°C Unterschied zwischen Ketchup und Wärmeleitpaste hört sich recht interessant an ^^


----------



## MfDoom (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Das Ergebnis des Polls ist recht eindeutig ^^


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

[x] Durch gleichmäßiges verstreichen über die komplette CPU

Mit der Papplasche aus dem Deckel einer Zigarettenschachtel (die innen links und rechts oben)


----------



## Carlo30 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Ich mach einen klecks in die mitte und verteile dann schön über die ganze cpu fäche. Das mache ich schon Jahre so. Die Methode mit Klecks auf die mitte und fertig kann auch nicht so verkehrt sein, schlieslich sind boxed kühler nur mit einem kreis in der mitte behaftet da funktioniert das auch.


----------



## Tscheiga (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Ich mach nen dicken Punkt auf die Mitte und bis jetzt hat nix umgezickt


----------



## MrCaedo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Punkt inner Mitte und bloß nicht zu viel.


----------



## PepperID (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie tragt ihr eure Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auf?*

Punkt in der Mitte und dann mit einer alten Mitgliedskarte verstreichen x)


----------

